# Hello from Connecticut



## sparkynacho (Feb 5, 2015)

I purchased a 31 Pearson without knowing how to sail. Sailing has always been a dream of ours and we couldn't pass on the boat.

We are scheduled to take a liveaboard course this April in order to enjoy the boat to its fullest. 

I look forward to sharing my adventures throughout the learning experience.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome, sparkynacho. Nice to see a fellow CT resident. 

Congrats on the boat!


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

Welcome. We bought SoulMates from Ted Novakowski at Sound Yachts in Brewer Yard in Westbrook. If there or by there he is a great guy, excruiser, knows boats and the sound. Without his help we would never have gotten as far as we have gotten. 

Tell him hi from us if you see us.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats. Those liveaboard courses can be incredibly accelerated training that seem to work. The real trick is to put it to use and set it in. Your timing sounds perfect, just be sure to get out there with the new boat!!

Who are you taking the liveaboard with?


----------



## sparkynacho (Feb 5, 2015)

I am taking the liveaboard course with Nautilus Sailing School. They offer it in three locations and we decided to take the class out of the Grenadines.


----------



## KathrynPSC (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello, my name is Kathryn. I usually like to read these forums but the one time I need to message someone I have to sign up and get 15 posts. This is me attempting 15 posts....


----------



## georgemci102a2 (Feb 8, 2015)

:laugher/cool


----------



## sirtang (Mar 15, 2015)

sparkynacho, what research did you do leading up to your purchase?

Did you figure out where you want to keep her yet?
I'm trying to gauge slip costs, and other options: moorings, dry sailing, etc at marinas between New Haven and New London.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Sparky,

We bought our boat knowing nothing, but after a winter on studying, watching videos and a Sailing and Seamanship course, spring finally arrived. The first time we ever sailed was when we motored past the jetty into the Atlantic and "shanked on" our jib. Yeah, we were clewless. But around 3500 nm later, we're doing OK. Chartering in the Virgin Islands for a second time in 5 weeks 3 days, 5 hours and 7 minutes. So, your best bet is take what you know, don't oversail you abilities by much and leave extra room. If you have a good head on you shoulders, you'll do great. There's nothing like a quiet summer night in a secluded cove, the murmer of the ebb tide on the rocks, a cool glass of Merlot in one and and the love of your life in the other.


----------



## sparkynacho (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello Sirtang,

I have been doing a lot of reading on boats before I purchased my Pearson. I did have my heart set on either a Pearson or Catalina. It seems that both manufacturers had great reputations and I couldn't go wrong with either one. As for the size, we looked at many in the 20 to 38 feet range and decided to purchase a 31 foot boat. It fit our bill and we can't wait to put it in the water. 

The boat has a slip at the Brewer and Johnson marina for this summer. Prices were reasonable considering the size of the boat. It was 3900 for the summer.


I hope this helps.


----------



## sirtang (Mar 15, 2015)

Awesome, good luck. Are you not intimidated jumping in like this? 

I'm in the "same boat" as you and I'm looking to take the ASA courses in New London or somewhere similar this spring. I'm still shopping for where to take courses, but I think I'd like to buy a boat this year or next and store it in the Essex/Old Saybrook area.

What was your checklist when evaluating your purchase? I have been trying to compile a list of things to check.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

sirtang said:


> ....I'm in the "same boat" as you and I'm looking to take the ASA courses in New London or somewhere similar this spring. I'm still shopping for where to take courses, but I think I'd like to buy a boat this year or next and store it in the Essex/Old Saybrook area......


I can recommend Offshore Sailing School. Closest is NYC, but I more highly suggest taking a week and going south. I know two graduates of their Fast Track course (one is my wife) who went from zero to qualified fair weather cruising sailors in one intense week. Trick is, you need to put what you learn to immediate practice.


----------



## sparkynacho (Feb 5, 2015)

I did some research on the boat. When I went to look at it I was handed they survey that was performed a little over six years. The owners had also kept record of all of the repairs and upgrades done to the boat. I was also given a box of all past records from the owner before him. 

I checked all switches, engine and anything I could visually inspect. It also came with over 6 different sails and one was brand new. Like everything else, it is used and it will need a paint job in the near future. That will be my 2016 project; for now I want to enjoy her and the sea. The wife is talking about joining a flotilla in the future. I am all for it once I become more experienced with sailing. 

My advise is look at all of the gear, rigging, check electrical, mechanical and condition of the hull, keel and deck. Walk around and check for soft spots and blisters. I am not a professional, but inspect everything and read on the boat you are interested in. It also helps that the individual whom I purchased it from will help me set her up and sail her from Groton to Branford.


----------

